# Temp Gaming System, (Need Some Advice)



## Matt-the-gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi guys, iv been gaming for about 10 years and had 3 diffrent Systems in that time (As u can guess before the last year, i didnt really know much about pc's) i use my pc's for Music/Online games/ Browsing internet.

My last pc died on me 3 months ago, and i'm saving up to make my first computer, this is JUST temp untill december this year (Then im going to make a Full gaming rig that can handle the new and upcomming battlefield and Microsoft Flight)

So untill then i need a PC that can handle / CoD1/2/4 Fs2004, and some other light games. Iv brought half my PC already, But abit stuck for my seccond part of it in terms of what to choose, the products below with a * next to them means i have already brought them

ICute, MEDcase with 3 fans (1 big 40m fan on the front) Case has alot of space and has alot of cooling for a gaming pc *

GiGabyte 880GM-UD2H Micro ATX rev1.3 PCI-E2 0x16 AMD2/3 *

AMD Phenom II Black Edition X2 550, 3.1ghz/7mb, I done alot of research on this and found alot of people like it, apprently its a great one for overclocking some people have got it running at 4.0ghz, ALOT of people have also unlocked 4 cores, do u think it would be better to run it at duel core 3.8ghz, or go 3.4ghz and try to unlock the 2 core's ? *

Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro Rev.2 Heatsink *

4 Gig 1333mhz Corsair Unbufferd RAM *

.................................................

Now for the bits im not sure about that i was going to add

*Sapphire HD 5570 1GB DDR3 DVI VGA DisplayPort PCI-E Low Profile Graphics Card PCI-E 2.1?*

*Arctic Power 500W PSU With PCI-E 2x SATA, 20+4 ATX12V 8pin +12V Connectors - Retail Boxed?*

*Western Digital WD5000AADS 500GB Hard Drive SATAII 32MB Cache - OEM Caviar Green?*

*Any Advice/Comments/ Or comments to say this system should do the job on thease games untill december would be a big help,*

*Thanks ,*

*Matt.*

*PS, My first day on this forum, so i apoligise if its on the wrong section, its nice to meet u all*


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

Take a look at http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Since you said this is temporary and you want to create a new computer in less than a year, are you planning on having two PCs or do you want to use some of these parts in the new build?

For HDDs, WD Caviar Blacks have better performance and 5 year warranties. The Green HDDs are quiet but slower.

You will also need a better PSU. XFX-Corsair-Seasonic branded PSUs of 650 watt or higher are recommended for PCI-E GPUs depending on the graphics card you use.


----------



## Matt-the-gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

No, I will build my proper PC from scratch, im saving up about £1300 wich works out about $1700, the only thing from my build iv got now i will be keeping is the case, apart from that its start from stage 1,

Only reason i picked the 500wat, is alot of custmer reviews say the G-Card is very pcu friendly, quite a few who have brought it have linked it up with a power supply0 of 250w and report no problems, but the people who make it recommend 400W, i was looking at a 750w PCU so i'll have a rethink, oh and ill take another look for a diffrent HD, is the G-Card good enouth for what i want do u think? and is there anything elce u think i need or does that look oke, thanks for ur reply, lookforward to hearing from u soon


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

My advise is make sure that on your PSU can supply +25A on a single 12v rail for your card and that each separate rail has its own amp rating and does not share the maximum current draw. (Meaning each rail has a max rating of 25A and the 25A is not shared across all rails.)

Also i would stay away from the Caviar Green WD HDDs, i use to use them untill 4 failed within a month. Samsung make some decent HDDs just a little more in price.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> do u think it would be better to run it at duel core 3.8ghz, or go 3.4ghz and try to unlock the 2 core's ?


Try to unlock the cores, first, and get them stable, then overclock.



> Arctic Power 500W PSU With PCI-E 2x SATA, 20+4 ATX12V 8pin +12V Connectors - Retail Boxed?


No. With a single 12 volt rail rated at 20 amps, this isn't much better than a 250 watt.

It seems to me you are intent on putting together a "throwaway" computer just to tie you over. Personally, I'ld be looking for a graphics card and an appropriately sized power supply which I could reuse in the "permanent" system.

edit: For that matter, pairing a decent video and power supply with what you already have would play any current game.


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

I would recommend that you either buy a quality higher watt XFX-Corsair-Seasonic PSU now which is suitable for the setup you will purchase at the end of the year, or you can buy a 450-520 watt Seasonic PSU to use right now and replace later.

Only issue I have with the latter option is that it is a waste of money, and the lower wattage quality PSUs are not good value for your money.

The HDD you purchase should be reused in your new build. Get a WD Caviar Black with the size you need.


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

COD4/MS FS2k4? 1700$ will get u a PC that can run pretty much any game TBH, you already have the board/cpu and all u need is a GPU/HDD and PSU, 300$ onto your current purchases will be able to suit your needs very comfortably.

PC components get better and better and some how get cheaper, I remember buying a 4GB hard drive for about 350$, now you can get a 500GB hard drive for 35$.

1700 use to be "a budget PC" now it is "well equipped".

Spend 300$ and invest what you have left over or buy your mom something nice for mother's day, its only a little over 2 weeks away.

EDIT: Is 1700$ your CURRENT budget or your planned budget in December?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Agree with some of the statements already made. Not a whole lot of purpose in spending money now as a "throw away" PS to tide you over.

With what you've already got, you're just a quality PSU and decent GPU away from a nice system. XFX / Corsair / Seasonic for PSU, look at 750W and up. Also agree, WD Caviar Green drives are designed for purposes like HTPC, not great for full time desktop usage, look for a Blue / Black line drive.


----------



## Matt-the-gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

KD5EEJ350 said:


> COD4/MS FS2k4? 1700$ will get u a PC that can run pretty much any game TBH, you already have the board/cpu and all u need is a GPU/HDD and PSU, 300$ onto your current purchases will be able to suit your needs very comfortably.
> 
> PC components get better and better and some how get cheaper, I remember buying a 4GB hard drive for about 350$, now you can get a 500GB hard drive for 35$.
> 
> ...


Thats my budget for December, I have about £180 left for my Current Build, That must include, PCU,G-Card,Hard Drive, £180 is about $290,


Thanks for your Advice everyone, Iv learnt abit today ''About the PCU and stuff' I will also take your recommendation and change the PCU/Hardrive to a black/blue verson, im buying everything of www.ebuyer.com, and i plan to buy it on tuseday, If anyone has any further recommendations, Maybe a certian HD/G-Card/PCU-Supply in my budget rage for this build ($290-£180) - Just for the record i am English, there for Ebuyer is the site i would prefer to use as iv brought alot of stuff from there and i trust them


----------



## Matt-the-gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Temp pc*

OK, Iv taken alook around again for PCU/GCard/HD's, iv got a list of some below, if you guys think any of these would be suteable please say so as it would be much aprichiated as u guys seem to know a hell of alot more then i do so any
advice i get from you guys will go into this computer, i there for would like to thankyou for your continued help and support , 

*PCU's ::*

*Coolermaster GX 650W PSU - 6x SATA 2x PCI-E 80plus Certified*
*http://www.ebuyer.com/product/200491*
*Xenta 800W 13.5cm Fan PSU - 80plus Certified 6x SATA 6x PCI-http://www.ebuyer.com/product/219542*

*Coolermaster GX 750W PSU - 6x SATA 2x PCI-E 80plus Certified*

*http://www.ebuyer.com/product/200490*


*G-CARD ::*

*Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 HDMI DVI VGA PCI-E Graphics Card*
Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 HDMI DVI VGA PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com

*Sapphire HD 5570 2GB DDR3 VGA DVI HDMI PCI-E Graphics Card*

Sapphire HD 5570 2GB DDR3 VGA DVI HDMI PCI-E Graphics.. | Ebuyer.com

*Sapphire HD6570 2G DDR3 PCI-E HDMI / DVI-D / VGA Graphics Card*

Sapphire HD6570 2G DDR3 PCI-E HDMI / DVI-D / VGA.. | Ebuyer.com

*Sapphire HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card*

Sapphire HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com

*HDD*


*Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 32MB Cache*

*Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3 1TB Hard Drive SATAII.. | Ebuyer.com*

*Hitachi Deskstar 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 32MB Cache - OEM*

Hitachi Deskstar 1TB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 32MB.. | Ebuyer.com

*Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB SATAII 7200RPM 16MB Cache - OEM Caviar Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB SATAII 7200RPM 16MB.. | Ebuyer.com*


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Temp pc*



Matt-the-gamer said:


> OK, Iv taken alook around again for PCU/GCard/HD's, iv got a list of some below, if you guys think any of these would be suteable please say so as it would be much aprichiated as u guys seem to know a hell of alot more then i do so any
> advice i get from you guys will go into this computer, i there for would like to thankyou for your continued help and support ,
> 
> *PCU's ::*
> ...



Those power supplies have the "cheaply made sign" of being High wattage/Low price, which means they are most likely over rated.

Get this one. Scan.co.uk: Seasonic Bronze S12II-520 520W Power Supply (PSU)


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

As far as the GPU, the *HD 5670 *going to have a slight edge on the* HD* *6570*,it's the older generation card but its a higher end model of that generation in comparision to the 6570 and it uses better GDDR5.


----
Can't edit this into previous message due to the 15minute thing.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

For the most part, I have to agree with KD. The Seasonic S12II-520 is a great supply, but for that price you may as well get:
Scan.co.uk: Corsair Enthusiast TX V2 CMPSU-650TXV2UK 650W Power Supply (PSU)

Note: The TX650 V2 is just slightly higher at ebuyer.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No less than 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E GPU.


----------



## Matt-the-gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm taking a look at some seagates PCU's now,

Got a question

My motherbored has PCI-E 2.0 (x16), does that mean i can only use a PCI-E 2.0 (x16) type graphic card? or can i use PCI-E 2.1 etc ..

Cant find any real decent Seagate's in my price range for a decent PCU on ebuyer, i dont really want to spend more then £65 if i can help it,

I found this antec 550w pcu wich is £60, What do you guys think? its also modular

*Antec Basiq Power 550W PSU - 6x SATA 2x PCI-E 20+4pin ATX12V 4/8pin*

Antec Basiq Power 550W PSU - 6x SATA 2x PCI-E 20+4pin.. | Ebuyer.com

Also found this other Antec PCU wich is slightly less then the one above,

*Antec 520W High Current Gamer PSU - 80plus Bronze 13.5cm Fan 3x PCI-E 6x SATA*

Antec 520W High Current Gamer PSU - 80plus Bronze.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Matt-the-gamer said:


> I'm taking a look at some seagates PCU's now,
> 
> Got a question
> 
> ...


PCI-E 16 1.0a/1.1/2.0/2.1 slots are all backwards and forwards compatible, the only difference really is the bandwidth of the PCIX16 bus and there are no cards out there afaik that can even max out a PCIX16 1.0a bus.


----------



## Matt-the-gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Cant put this into my last msg cos of 15 min rule,


Iv just came across this CORSAIR pcu, 600w £68, if you guys think its worth it i dont mind stretching my budget for it

Corsair 600W GS Series PSU | Ebuyer.com - The Corsair Gaming Series GS600 power supply


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

We typically don't recommend the "Gaming Series" by Corsair, it just doesn't stand up to their higher standard supplies (TX/ HX / AX series). They recently came out with the lesser series to get more of the consumers looking to buy cheap PSU's. While you certainly could do worse, you can do better too. The power supply is NOT the place to skimp, if it fails - like cheap-o's often do - it can easily bring more components down with it, costing you more in the long run.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

All I can say is buying a low cost/quality PSU is like gambling and I for one don't gamble. hhnq04 gave you some good advice that I hope you will listen too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 600W Gaming Series is not one of our recommended PSU's but it would be better than the Antec.


----------



## Matt-the-gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Right guys , iv been really busy tonight taking on your advice and rethinking my seccond part of my system, iv seen that scan.co.uk have a finance service if i spend over a certian amount, this is something i'm going to try and do as it will allow me to spend that '' little extra '' on the importent bits, iv never used scan.co.uk before, does anyone know if its a safe website to use?

Anyways iv been looking on there and i think iv finaly found my perfect machine untill december, and that might include 1/2 bits i could use in my new build(In december)and ofc if i get accepted on the finance,

i would really aprichate it if you would take a look at the whole rig iv put down below, and conferm that it *ALL MATCHES*, and iv not got any ''loose ends'' and that the PCU should be good enouth for the uses i need.

Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H MICRO ATX 2.0 PCI-E x16 rev1.3

AMD PHENOM BLACK EDITION X2 550 3.1GHZ 7MB (going to try and unlock all cores so it runs at 4 cores and overclock to 3.4ghz) if i cant unlock cores i will overclock to 3.8ghz

ARCTIC FREEZER PRO 7 REV.2 HEATSINK

4GIG 1333 CORSAIR UNBUFFERD RAM

Corsair Enthusiast TX V2 CMPSU-650TXV2UK 650W Power Supply (PSU)
Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor X AMD / ATI Graphics Card - 1GB PCI-E 2.1
Western Digital 1TB Caviar Blue WD10EALX Hard Drive
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit OEM Operating System


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're certain you want to use a mATX Mobo you're good to go.
Much better choice for the PSU. 
Another option from that site is the 650W XFX. Same SeaSonic built quality/warranty and a bit cheaper.
Scan.co.uk: XFX P1-650S-NLB9 650W Power Supply (PSU)


----------

